# Northern pike stocking?



## Lenny23 (May 22, 2011)

Hey all!

I'm new to the forum. I signed up because there seemed to be some good information here. 

I own a pond/lake that is roughly 50 acres. It has a max depth of about 25ft. Most of the shoreline is Lilly pads/ bull rushes, and has an excellent population of fish overall. Species in the place include bass, chain pickrel, bullheads, calico, shiners, yellow perch, bluegills/sunfish, and a few channel cats. The lake at one point had tiger musky in it, but they have all but disappeared. That was 20+ years ago. There were no I'll side effects from the musky. I want to put northern pike in, and my question is; how many, and will they be able to reproduce? Also, has anyone had any luck stocking alewives in a lake such as this? Thank you in advance,

Lenny


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Stock 1 per acre. I have them stocked in my lake that is the same depth as yours with shore riff raff and they thrive very well. 

Just make sure you have a very good population of shiners/fatheads, cause they eat all day every day. Expect to lose some of your bass and bluegill as they grow.


----------



## Lenny23 (May 22, 2011)

Carp,

When we had the tiger musky in there, there was a bit of a decline in other fish from what it is now, but not negative enough to impact fishing that much, and to be honest I think the overall size of gills and other fish was a bit better...


----------



## Lenny23 (May 22, 2011)

Anyone else? Also, what's the growth rate on average? And any advice on stocking alewives?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Lenny, be sure to check out pondboss.com, the ultimate pond website out there, they have tons of these same questions already answered on the forums or post them for answers from experts and folks who have the same species in there ponds. 

Salmonid


----------

